# A big thank you!



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

I would like to send out a big THANK YOU to Mr. Boutwell and also his son Hunter on here for making it possible to get a bundle of boutwell poles here to N.C for me. I didnt think it would happen but they made it happen. 2 very nice guys that are willing to do anything it takes to please there customers. I would also like to give Mr. Cosson a very huge thanks for getting me one of his Titanium 5 prong gig heads here in a very timely manor i spoke with him on tues and it landed on my door step today and i had it mounted in a matter of min's. These are 2 outstanding guys and i hope our paths will meet one day and we can fish together. One question has anyone had any luck cutting the boutwells down to a certain length? If so what was the best method and what did you do about the exposed hole left in the top of the pole. I PERSONALLY RECOMMEND THESE 2 FOR ANY GIG HEADS AND POLES IN THE NEAR FUTURE. Both are stand up guys willing to help out in any way


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

If you want to shorten them just make sure you cut it right above the joint. Do not cut it where it leaves an open hole. The center of each joint is solid. Just for a little extra protection it isn't a bad idea to put a rubber stopper like you would put on a kitchen chair over the end. We did this in years past but it is cost prohibitive now.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn good guys to deal with all the way around. Jim is A+ He made me an awesome Titanium 5 prong gig head.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah i was wanting to go use it tonight but this dag ol stupid tropical storm is sending some rain and wind in here pretty good so its messed me up for tonight so hopefully it will be out of here in the morning so i can rod and reel fish and then gig tom nigt


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

I was really wanting to get out the past 2 nights to use my new setup but the dag on strom has left me not going the wind and rain was horrible. I guess im going to try to cast the old bucktail and gulp shrimp in the morning for a few and then tommarow night try to find some clean water out the wind and pick a few up. Im just excited to try these poles and gigs out and that will determine if i wanna cut any off.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice flounder setup. You'll get many years of service with that gigging pole and gig head.


----------

